# boost-Installation - chroot:scheitert - normal klappt

## ManfredB

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin gerade dabei, mein unstable-System zu aktualisieren.

Folgende Pakete sind vorgesehen:

```

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  rR    ] dev-libs/boost-1.75.0:0/1.75.0::gentoo  USE="bzip2 icu nls threads zlib -context -debug -doc -lzma -mpi -numpy -python -static-libs -tools -zstd" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_8 -python3_7 -python3_9" 0 KiB

[ebuild  rR    ] app-text/libqxp-0.0.2::gentoo  USE="-debug -doc -test -tools" 0 KiB

[ebuild  rR    ] media-libs/libzmf-0.0.2::gentoo  USE="-debug -doc -test -tools" 0 KiB

[ebuild  rR    ] app-text/libmspub-0.1.4::gentoo  USE="-doc -static-libs" 0 KiB

[ebuild  rR    ] media-libs/libcdr-0.1.7::gentoo  USE="-doc -test" 0 KiB

[ebuild  rR    ] media-libs/libvisio-0.1.7::gentoo  USE="-doc -static-libs -test -tools" 0 KiB

[ebuild  rR    ] media-libs/raptor-2.0.15-r3:2::gentoo  USE="curl unicode -debug -json -static-libs" 0 KiB

[ebuild  rR    ] app-text/libebook-0.1.3-r2::gentoo  USE="-doc -test -tools" 0 KiB

[ebuild  rR    ] dev-libs/libical-3.0.10:0/3::gentoo  USE="berkdb glib introspection -doc -examples -static-libs -test -vala" 0 KiB

[ebuild  rR    ] dev-lang/spidermonkey-78.10.0:78::gentoo  USE="jit -clang -debug -lto -test" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/pygments-2.9.0::gentoo  USE="-doc -test" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_8 -pypy3 -python3_10% -python3_7 -python3_9" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] media-libs/mesa-21.1.0::gentoo [21.1.0_rc3::gentoo] USE="X classic dri3 egl gallium gbm gles2 wayland zstd -d3d9 -debug -gles1 -llvm -lm-sensors -opencl -osmesa (-selinux) -test -unwind -vaapi -valgrind -vdpau -vulkan -vulkan-overlay -xa -xvmc -zink" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" VIDEO_CARDS="intel (-freedreno) -i915 -i965 -iris (-lima) -nouveau (-panfrost) -r100 -r200 -r300 -r600 -radeon -radeonsi (-v3d) (-vc4) -virgl (-vivante) -vmware" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/docutils-0.17.1::gentoo  PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_8 -pypy3 -python3_10% -python3_7 -python3_9" 0 KiB

[ebuild  rR    ] media-libs/harfbuzz-2.8.1:0/0.9.18::gentoo  USE="cairo glib graphite icu introspection truetype -debug -doc -static-libs -test" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  r  U  ] app-text/poppler-21.05.0:0/110::gentoo [21.04.0:0/109::gentoo] USE="cairo cxx introspection jpeg jpeg2k lcms nss png qt5 tiff utils -cjk -curl -debug -doc" 0 KiB

[ebuild  rR    ] net-print/cups-filters-1.28.7::gentoo  USE="dbus foomatic jpeg pdf png postscript tiff -ldap -pclm -perl -test -zeroconf" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] app-office/libreoffice-7.1.3.2::gentoo [7.1.2.2::gentoo] USE="bluetooth branding cups dbus gtk kde mariadb -accessibility -base -clang -coinmp -custom-cflags -debug -eds -firebird -googledrive -gstreamer -java -ldap -odk -pdfimport -postgres -test -vulkan" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="-nlpsolver -scripting-beanshell -scripting-javascript -wiki-publisher" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_8 -python3_7 -python3_9" 0 KiB

Total: 17 packages (3 upgrades, 14 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 0 KiB

WARNING: One or more updates/rebuilds have been skipped due to a dependency conflict:

dev-libs/boost:0

  (dev-libs/boost-1.76.0:0/1.76.0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="bzip2 icu nls threads zlib -context -debug -doc -lzma -mpi -numpy -python -static-libs -tools -zstd" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_8 -python3_7 -python3_9" conflicts with

    >=dev-libs/boost-1.65.1:0/1.75.0= required by (sys-fs/cryfs-0.10.2-1:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="-custom-optimization -debug -libressl -test" ABI_X86="(64)"

                           ^^^^^^^^^^

```

Unter /var/tmp/portage sind zwei Versionen von boost zu sehen:

boost-1.75.0

boost-1.76.0

Was stimmt da nicht?

Wie kann ich das Update durchbringen,

es geht auch um eine neue Version von libreoffice

Gruß

ManfredLast edited by ManfredB on Thu May 20, 2021 2:14 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## asturm

Wie lautet das vollständige emerge Kommando? Bitte immer inkludieren.

Der Threadtitel trifft es nicht ganz, ist halt ein emerge Konflikt.

----------

## ManfredB

emerge -avuDN world --verbose-conflicts

libreoffice habe ich installieren können, doch dann kam:

```

* Messages for package app-office/libreoffice-7.1.3.2:

 * If you plan to use Base application you must enable USE base.

 * Without USE java, several wizards are not going to be available.

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

!!! existing preserved libs:

>>> package: dev-libs/icu-69.1

 *  - /usr/lib64/libicudata.so.68

 *  - /usr/lib64/libicudata.so.68.2

 *      used by /usr/lib64/libboost_graph.so.1.75.0 (dev-libs/boost-1.75.0)

 *      used by /usr/lib64/libboost_locale.so.1.75.0 (dev-libs/boost-1.75.0)

 *      used by /usr/lib64/libboost_log.so.1.75.0 (dev-libs/boost-1.75.0)

 *      used by 8 other files

 *  - /usr/lib64/libicui18n.so.68

 *  - /usr/lib64/libicui18n.so.68.2

 *      used by /usr/bin/js78 (dev-lang/spidermonkey-78.10.0)

 *      used by /usr/lib64/libboost_graph.so.1.75.0 (dev-libs/boost-1.75.0)

 *      used by /usr/lib64/libboost_locale.so.1.75.0 (dev-libs/boost-1.75.0)

 *      used by 9 other files

 *  - /usr/lib64/libicuuc.so.68

 *  - /usr/lib64/libicuuc.so.68.2

 *      used by /usr/bin/js78 (dev-lang/spidermonkey-78.10.0)

 *      used by /usr/lib64/libboost_graph.so.1.75.0 (dev-libs/boost-1.75.0)

 *      used by /usr/lib64/libboost_locale.so.1.75.0 (dev-libs/boost-1.75.0)

 *      used by 13 other files

Use emerge @preserved-rebuild to rebuild packages using these libraries

(chroot) gamk_a4 / # emerge @preserved-rebuild

Calculating dependencies... done!

The following packages are causing rebuilds:

  (dev-libs/boost-1.76.0:0/1.76.0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) causes rebuilds for:

    (dev-libs/libixion-0.16.1:0/0.16::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-util/mdds-1.7.0:1/1.5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-cpp/libcmis-0.5.2-r1:0.5/0.5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (app-office/libreoffice-7.1.3.2:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (sys-fs/cryfs-0.10.2:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-libs/liborcus-0.16.1:0/0.16::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

```

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Jetzt habe ich einen Konflikt entdeckt:

```

WARNING: One or more updates/rebuilds have been skipped due to a dependency conflict:

dev-libs/boost:0

  (dev-libs/boost-1.76.0:0/1.76.0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="bzip2 icu nls threads zlib -context -debug -doc -lzma -mpi -numpy -python -static-libs -tools -zstd" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_8 -python3_7 -python3_9" conflicts with

    >=dev-libs/boost-1.65.1:0/1.75.0= required by (sys-fs/cryfs-0.10.2-1:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="-custom-optimization -debug -libressl -test" ABI_X86="(64)"

```

Offensichtlich benötigt sys-fs/cryfs Version 1.75.0, welche installiert ist.

Möglicherweise ist da der Konflikt zwischen 1.75.0 und 1.76.0

Die Frage ist nur: was kann den Konflikt lösen?

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## asturm

Der Konflikt war gleich im ersten Output. Probier einfach einmal --backtrack=100 zu setzen.

```
emerge -avuDN world --verbose-conflicts
```

-N führt zu völlig unnötigen Re-installationen. Besser wäre -U.

----------

## ManfredB

Ich habe das mal so gemacht, statt N U.

Doch das ändert nichts an den Rebuilds:

14 reinstalls

 5 upgrades

Was ist also daran besser?

Vor allem löst es den Konflikt nicht.

Einen Versuch habe ich gemacht:

boost-1,76 in package.mask gesetzt.

Jetzt wurde gerade 1.75 reinstalliert.

Die Updates laufen weiter, nur wie weit, kann ich noch nicht schreiben.

Gruß

ManfredLast edited by ManfredB on Fri May 07, 2021 10:59 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## asturm

Das war ein allgemeiner Rat.

Das war auf den Konflikt bezogen:

 *asturm wrote:*   

> Probier einfach einmal --backtrack=100 zu setzen.

 

 *ManfredB wrote:*   

> Einen Versuch habe ich gemacht:
> 
> boost-1,76 in package.mask gesetzt.
> 
> Jetzt wurde gerade 1.75 reinstalliert.

 

Das ist keine Lösung.

----------

## ManfredB

Da wüßte ich aber zu gerne, was das bedeutet.

Denn - wie schon anderswo geschrieben - ich bin kein Programmierer,

sondern nur ein interessierter Nutzer von gentoo, um vieles kennenzulernen.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## asturm

Auch einfach:

```
$ man emerge

       --backtrack=COUNT

              Specifies an integer number of times to backtrack if dependency calculation fails due to a conflict or an unsatisfied dependency (default: ´10´).
```

Lässt Portage einfach härter an einer Lösung arbeiten.

----------

## ManfredB

Vielen Dank für die Aufklärung,

das werde ich beim nächsten Update testen.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## asturm

Ich würde das jetzige gleich abbrechen. Führt doch nur zu weiteren sinnlosen Re-Kompilierungen wegen dem folgenden Upgrade auf boost-1.76.

----------

## ManfredB

Fazit:

Nachdem ich boost-1.76.0 in package.mask eingetragen habe,

ist das komplette Update bis zum Paket 18 durchgelaufen:

qtwebengine - ewig langer Prozess,

danach kommt noch libreoffice - Dauer fast 1 Stunde.

Aber ich habe Geduld.

Gruß

Manfred

P.S. qtwebengine ist installiert, jetzt läuft

libreoffice

----------

## ManfredB

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe heute mit einer Neuinstallation von gentoo-unstable (~amd64) begonnen,

das Basis-Update ist problemlos durchgelaufen, doch als ich an das Gesamt-System herangegangen bin:

emerge --ask kde-plasma/plasma-meta

ist der Prozess bei boost-1.76.0 unterbrochen worden.

Ich wollte hier eigentlich die build.log liefern, aber das ist gescheitert: posting error wurde angezeigt.

Auch 1.75.0 ist beendet mit demselben Verlauf.

Nun bleibt die Frage: was ist mit boost los, daß es nicht einmal bei einer kompletten NeuInstallation funktioniert?

So komme ich nicht weiter. Übrigens ist das überhaupt das erstemal, daß eine Neuinstallstion so unterbrochen wird,

das habe ich bisher so noch nicht erlebt, jedenfalls soweit ich mich erinnere.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## pietinger

 *ManfredB wrote:*   

> [...] ist der Prozess bei boost-1.76.0 unterbrochen worden.

 

Hallo Manfred,

das einzige was ich über boost weiß ist, dass es früher mal empfindlich war, wenn gleichzeitig mehrere Threads compiliert wurden (damals musste dafür -j1 gesetzt werden). Zwischenzeitlich konnte ich aber wieder mal ein (stable) boost mit -j4 compilieren. Wie es mit der unstable aussieht weiß ich nicht. Wie sieht denn Deine jetzige make.conf aus (und/oder schick doch gleich mal ein "emerge --info") ?

----------

## ManfredB

```

emerge --info

Portage 3.0.18 (python 3.8.10-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.1/desktop/plasma, gcc-11.1.0, glibc-2.33, 5.11.18-gentoo-dist x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-5.11.18-gentoo-dist-x86_64-AMD_Ryzen_5_2600_Six-Core_Processor-with-glibc2.2.5

KiB Mem:    16382952 total,   2542084 free

KiB Swap:    4435964 total,   4433660 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Sat, 08 May 2021 13:20:13 +0000

Head commit of repository gentoo: ae3a74c4e1745f22f7a206a4ba11231dca53a30f

sh bash 5.1_p8

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.36.1 p3) 2.36.1

app-shells/bash:          5.1_p8::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.32.1::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          3.8.10::gentoo, 3.9.5::gentoo

dev-lang/rust-bin:        1.52.0::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.20.2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.7-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.42.1-r1::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.24::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13-r1::gentoo, 2.69-r5::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.16.3-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.36.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            11.1.0::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     2.4::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r6::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.3::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 5.12::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.33::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /var/db/repos/gentoo

    sync-type: git

    sync-uri: https://github.com/gentoo-mirror/gentoo

    priority: -1000

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="@FREE"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/gamd/var/cache/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--quiet-build=y"

ENV_UNSET="CARGO_HOME DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS DISPLAY GOBIN GOPATH PERL5LIB PERL5OPT PERLPREFIX PERL_CORE PERL_MB_OPT PERL_MM_OPT XAUTHORITY XDG_CACHE_HOME XDG_CONFIG_HOME XDG_DATA_HOME XDG_RUNTIME_DIR"

FCFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-docompress binpkg-dostrip binpkg-logs binpkg-multi-instance buildpkg config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles ipc-sandbox merge-sync multilib-strict network-sandbox news parallel-fetch pid-sandbox preserve-libs protect-owned qa-unresolved-soname-deps sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp-stud.hs-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo"

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j6"

PKGDIR="/var/cache/binpkgs"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi activities alsa amd64 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli crypt cups dbus declarative dri dts dvd dvdr elogind emboss encode exif flac fortran gdbm gif gpm gtk gui iconv icu ipv6 jpeg kde kipi kwallet lcms libglvnd libnotify libtirpc mad mng mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf phonon plasma png policykit ppds qml qt5 readline sdl seccomp semantic-desktop spell split-usr ssl startup-notification svg tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis widgets wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ADA_TARGET="gnat_2018" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="karbon sheets words" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock greis isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse synaptics" KERNEL="linux" L10N="de" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LUA_SINGLE_TARGET="lua5-1" LUA_TARGETS="lua5-1" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php7-3 php7-4" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres10 postgres11" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_8" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_8" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby26" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq proto steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_BINHOST, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, RUSTFLAGS

```

emerge --ask kde-plasma/plasma-meta --backtrack=100

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

In der build.log ist mir etwas aufgefallen:

```

warning: Graph library does not contain MPI-based parallel components

note: to enable them, add "using mpi" ; to your user-config.jam

note: to suppress this message, pass "--without-graph_parallel" to bjam

```

Ist das etwas wichtiges?

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## pietinger

 *ManfredB wrote:*   

> Ist das etwas wichtiges?

 

Ich habe es nicht (in meiner stable). Das sind meine Use-flags:

```
dev-libs/boost-1.75.0:0/1.75.0::gentoo  USE="bzip2 icu nls threads zlib -context -debug -doc -lzma -mpi (-numpy) -python -static-libs -tools -zstd" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_8 -python3_7 -python3_9"
```

(ich galube das ist alles standard (bis auf evtl. "threads"; die habe ich global in meiner make.conf enabled). Hast Du schon mal mit -j1 probiert ?

----------

## ManfredB

Ja, mit -j1 habe ich es auch versucht, doch ohne Erfolg.

Hier nur einmal ein Überblick:

```

dev-libs/boost

     Verfügbare Versionen:   1.75.0(0/1.75.0)^t ~1.76.0(0/1.76.0)^t {bzip2 context debug doc icu lzma mpi +nls numpy python static-libs +threads tools zlib zstd ABI_MIPS="n32 n64 o32" ABI_S390="32 64" ABI_X86="32 64 x32" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_7 python3_8 python3_9"}

     Installierte Versionen: 1.75.0(0/1.75.0)^t(09:11:55 09.03.2021)(bzip2 icu nls threads zlib -context -debug -doc -lzma -mpi -numpy -python -static-libs -tools -zstd ABI_MIPS="-n32 -n64 -o32" ABI_S390="-32 -64" ABI_X86="64 -32 -x32" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_8 -python3_7 -python3_9")

     Startseite:             https://www.boost.org/

     Beschreibung:           Boost Libraries for C++

```

Was mir auffällt: Installierte und verfügbare Versionen unterscheiden sich:

Verf. Version: ABI_MIPS=" n32  n64  o32"  ABI_S390=" 32  64"  ABI_x86="32  64  x32"

Inst.  Version: ABI_MIPS="-n32 -n64 -o32" ABI_S390="-32 -64"  ABI_x86="64 -32 -x32"

Wenn ich das richtig interpretiere, ist die installierte Version auf 64 reduziert, 32 ausgeschlossen.

Daher wohl auch nach Abbruch der Installation die Meldungen über multilibel.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## Josef.95

 *ManfredB wrote:*   

> ist der Prozess bei boost-1.76.0 unterbrochen worden.
> 
> Ich wollte hier eigentlich die build.log liefern, aber das ist gescheitert: posting error wurde angezeigt.

 

Puh ja, aber ohne build.log werden wir hier wahrscheinlich nicht weiterkommen - sprich, das Log muss her :)

Vorschlag: 1) Installiere dir mal bitte (sofern noch nicht geschehen) 

```
emerge -avn '>=app-text/wgetpaste-2.30_p20210222-r2'
```

2) Mache ein build mit -j1 - das hält das build.log klein, und auch gut leserlich: 

```
MAKEOPTS="-j1" emerge -av1 dev-libs/boost --ignore-built-slot-operator-deps=y
```

beim Abbruch wird dann der Pfad zum build.log mit ausgegeben - versuche die mal bitte via 

```
wgetpaste -s sprunge /pfad/zum/build.log
```

 hochzuladen, und poste hier im Forum dann den Link.

4) Hoffe dann auf einen guten Geist der hier damit weiterhelfen kann :)

----------

## ManfredB

Hallo Josef.95!

Danke für die gute Lösung:

```

http://sprunge.us/c0661f

```

Nun müsste die build.log sichtbar geworden sein.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## firefly

Das Problem ist laut dem log folgender:

 *Quote:*   

> *** stack smashing detected ***: terminated
> 
> In file included from libs/wave/src/instantiate_cpp_grammar.cpp:24:
> 
> ./boost/wave/grammars/cpp_grammar.hpp: In constructor ‘boost::wave::grammars::cpp_grammar<TokenT, ContainerT>::definition<ScannerT>::definition(const boost::wave::grammars::cpp_grammar<TokenT, ContainerT>&) [with ScannerT = boost::spirit::classic::scanner<boost::wave::cpplexer::lex_iterator<boost::wave::cpplexer::lex_token<> >, boost::spirit::classic::scanner_policies<boost::spirit::classic::iteration_policy, boost::spirit::classic::pt_match_policy<boost::wave::cpplexer::lex_iterator<boost::wave::cpplexer::lex_token<> >, boost::spirit::classic::node_val_data_factory<boost::spirit::classic::nil_t>, boost::spirit::classic::nil_t>, boost::spirit::classic::action_policy> >; TokenT = boost::wave::cpplexer::lex_token<>; ContainerT = std::__cxx11::list<boost::wave::cpplexer::lex_token<>, boost::fast_pool_allocator<boost::wave::cpplexer::lex_token<> > >]’:
> ...

 

Mit welche compiler version wurde genutzt? Falls es gcc 11 ist dann könnte es daran liegen.

----------

## ManfredB

Ja, gcc-11 ist installiert.

Welche gcc-Version sollte ich denn am besten nutzen?

Zurück zu gcc-9 oder gcc-10?

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe das Problem nun doch lösen können, dank des Hinweises von firefly auf sys-devel/gcc.

Ich habe sys-devel/gcc-10.3.0 installiert - und siehe da:

boost ist nun installiert.

Dafür sage ich euch allen hier noch einmal vielen Dank.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Hallo zusammen,

schon ist die Freude wieder weg:

Ein Paket nach dem anderen scheitert nun wieder:

dev-cpp/glibmm-2.66.0

dev-qt/qtwebkit-5.212.0_pre20200309-r1

Nun werde ich auf gcc-9 runterfahren in der Hoffnung, daß dann alles normal läuft.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Ich habe mich gerade einmal kundig gemacht:

stage3 beinhaltet sys-devel/gcc-10.2.0

Das scheint nach 9.3.0 die nächste sichere Version zu sein.

Dann habe ich jetzt wohl 2 Schritte zu viel getan.

10.2.0 wäre wohl die richtige Lösung gewesen,

Immerhin weiß ich jetzt: bei einer Neuinstallation wüßte ich,

daß ich >=sys-devel/gcc-10.3.0 in die package.mask eintragen müßte,

bevor ich mit dem Basis-Update beginne.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Fazit:

Nachdem ich sys-devel/gcc-10.2.0 installiert habe,

sind die Probleme ausgeblieben.

Von den noch verbliebenen 16 Paketen sind 12 installiert,

unter dem Rest sind noch

dev-qt/qtwebkit -gescheitert.

app-office/libreoffice -noch offen

beides Reinstallationen.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## pietinger

 *ManfredB wrote:*   

> dev-qt/qtwebkit -gescheitert.

 

Ich empfehle stattdessen "qtwebengine" (nimm einfach das Use-flag für webkit aus Deiner make.conf raus, dann wird automatisch die qtwebengine genommen; P.S.: Ist leider auch ein "Monster").

----------

## Josef.95

 *firefly wrote:*   

> Das Problem ist laut dem log folgender:
> 
>  *Quote:*   *** stack smashing detected ***: terminated
> 
> In file included from libs/wave/src/instantiate_cpp_grammar.cpp:24:
> ...

 

Jo, klingt nach Bug 724314

Aber woran es tatsächlich genau liegt ist z.Z.t wohl noch nicht wirklich klar :-/

----------

## ManfredB

Jetzt sind beide Pakete gescheitert:

libreoffice

qtwebkit - hängt mit teamviewer zusammen

sys-devel/gcc-10.2.0 ist installiert.

Eben habe ich noch einmal

emerge --sync --quiet

durchlaufen lassen:

123 packages (115 upgrades, 1 downgrade, 4 new, 3 reinstalls)

Darunter befinden sich

kde-frameworks

kde-plasma

Das wird mir im Moment zu viel, ich pausiere dieses Update vorläufig.

Allerdings habe ich jetzt eine NeuInstallation gestartet mit Bildung von binpkgs fürs Notebook -unstable {~amd64).

Von 366 Paketen sind inzwischen 123 installiert.

Ich bin sehr gespannt, wie sich diese Installation weiterentwickelt.

Das dauert allerdings noch eine Weile.

Sollten sich da noch Probleme ergeben, melde ich mich wieder, allerdings vermutlich in einem neuen Thread.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## firefly

öhm bei einem gcc upgrade der major version (z.b. 9.x -> 10.x) muss man erst ein paar pakete neu bauen nachdem man auf den neuen gcc als default compiler wechselt.

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Upgrading_GCC#Which_packages_are_known_to_need_a_rebuild.3F

EDIT: Wobei die installation einer neue major version von GCC nicht automatisch bedeutet, dass diese Version zukünftig verwendet wird.

Sonder man muss diese Version explizit als default compiler setzen

----------

## ManfredB

Im Moment kann ich nur berichten,

daß meine NeuInstallation mit gcc-10.2.0 (wie in stage3 vorhanden) bis jetzt komplett funktioniert.

Basis-Installation

kde-plasma/plasma-meta

kdeadmin-meta kdegraphics-meta kdemultimedia-meta kdeutils-meta kdialog kmahjongg krusader kwrite

gparted gutenprint inxi xsane

alsa-tools alsa-utils firefox-bin phonon-gstreamer (auf Notebook ohne thunderbird, auf PC mit)

libreoffice libreoffice-l10n

Die vorletzte Zeil läuft gerade mit 40 Paketen.

Fazit: es war richtig, daß ich das gcc-update in package.mask verhindert habe.

Denn boost - um das es hier geht - ist ohne Probleme installiert worden.

Alle anderen bisher auch.

Wie es allerdings in den bestehenden Versionen von gentoo aussehen wird, ist noch nicht klar,

vor allem, wenn sich die gcc-Version geändert hat und einige Programme reinstalliert werden müssen.

Das wird mich im Lauf der kommenden Woche noch beschäftigen.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Nun ist boost-1.76.0-r1 am Scheitern.

Das nur zur Information.

Wobei ich mich frage, was dieses boost eigentlich verstärkt.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Jetzt bin ich platt...

Bisher habe ich dev-libs/boost in chroot-Umgebung mit scheitern erlebt.

Doch eben war ich am Notebook und dort war in unstable auch boost-1.76.0-r1 an der Reihe.

Und was mich echt überrascht hat: dort hat die Installation geklappt.

Nun frage ich mich: ist die chroot-Umgebung für boost möglicherweise nicht passend?

Ich kann nur meine Freude ausdrücken, daß es ohne chroot-Umgebung funktioniert hat,

und das auch noch auf dem Notebook.

Und nun habe ich 2 gentoo-Installationen gestartet und wollte sehen, ob ohne chroot-Umgebung

die Installation klappt: beide male nicht.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Überraschung:

Eben aktualisiere ich gentoo unstable in einer chroot-Umgebung am PC.

96 Pakete sind dran:

44 Upgrades

51 reinstalls

1 in new slot: kernel-bin.5.11.22

dev-lang/boost war am 2. Platz, hat etwas Zeit gebraucht,

aber ist komplett installiert worden.

Fazit: meine Idee, daß in chroot-Umgebungen boost nicht mitmacht, ist also falsch.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

